# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Ngang với...!

## thuatnguyen92

*Bố Vợ Và Con rể Đi lên huyện.*Tới Bờ Sông, 2 bố Con nhìn thấy 1 con chó bơi ở dưới Sông.
Bố vợ: Con có biêt bơi không?
Con rể: dạ! Không ạ!
Bố Vợ: Ui! Mày không cả bằng con chó nữa à?
Con rể: Thế Bố biêt Bơi không ạ?
Bố Vợ: Ta Có Chứ!
Con rể: Thế Bố cũng chỉ ngang Với Con Chó Thôi! hehehe

----------


## maiyeuem479889

bài này nhiều người đăng quá nhĩ đi đâu củng thấy àh .topic truyện cười nào củng có .

----------

